# keystone, colorado



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

is it any good? my family and I are thinking about going there. can anyone help me out and tell me if its a good place or not


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

mods delete thread. no need for it. jus booked time for winterpark


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good choice. I personally think Keystone sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Keystone sucks Donkey balls and there are a LOT of people there watching it do so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

CLIFTON 757 said:


> mods delete thread. no need for it. jus booked time for winterpark



not going to keystone anymore


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey that's why I said it was a good choice to go to WP. I still couldn't resist a dig at Keystone. They pissed me off a long time ago with the "family resort" 'tude they gave boarders in the early 90's.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah wasn't Keystone the last resort in Colorado to allow boarders? And now aren't they boasting to have THE BEST terrain park in the country?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought Aspen was last.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> I thought Aspen was last.



You are correct. Ajax (Aspen) was the last mountain in Colorado. They weren't the dickheads that Keystone was about it. 

I still haven't rode at Ajax either...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

went to loveland today and drove up past keystone.....how is the driving on 70 in 2 wheel drive car after a storm. i cant imagine driving down that road in a storm ! do they keep it in that good of shape?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

You should have hit me up man, I was off work today. They really keep I70 pretty well cleaned up. It usually gets slick right before Loveland  If your car is front wheel drive you will generally be fine unless there is a really good storm which sucks, but if you can get to my place I've got a 4x4 so you've got a ride  You drove right past my house today.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> You should have hit me up man, I was off work today. They really keep I70 pretty well cleaned up. It usually gets slick right before Loveland  If your car is front wheel drive you will generally be fine unless there is a really good storm which sucks, but if you can get to my place I've got a 4x4 so you've got a ride  You drove right past my house today.


damn you got off monday? i'm going early....where about you live? georgetown?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I live in the crappy little town of Dumont right before Georgetown. I don't have monday off but I have every other day next week off so I'll be getting 6 days next week. I think I'm going to go get some afternoon riding in today. Did you get a pass yet? They're probably going to quit selling them soon so I'd jump on it.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

breck > keystone


----------

